
Facebook and Google Dodge EU Data Rules - happy-go-lucky
https://www.bloombergquint.com/view/2018/06/29/facebook-and-google-exploit-loopholes-in-eu-s-data-privacy-rules
======
SOLAR_FIELDS
I don’t have a Facebook account, but is there a guide or something similar on
how to opt out as an EU resident for Gmail and Google search users and what it
means from the end user’s perspective on different options? Some quick
Googling didn’t reveal much (possibly intentional?)

------
Karishma1234
I am not sure why this is even a news. Letter of the law is the only thing
that matters. Ever seen IRS (or any other government agency) using spirit of
the law instead of letter of the law ?

~~~
Sir_Substance
>Letter of the law is the only thing that matters

The article says:

>In effect, the system makes opting in the default response, while opting out
is a multi-step process that dissuades users.

The letter of the law says[1]:

>If the data subject’s consent is to be given following a request by
electronic means, the request must be clear, concise and not unnecessarily
disruptive to the use of the service for which it is provided.

It will soon be necessary for Facebook to argue that their privacy management
implementation meets the criteria for being "concise". I struggle to contain
my schadenfreude.

[1] [https://gdpr-info.eu/recitals/no-32/](https://gdpr-
info.eu/recitals/no-32/)

~~~
Karishma1234
Then they are not skirting the rules but breaking them.

